# Figures from thrift shops



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

been getting a lot of low-cost figures from thrift shops like Salvation Army

I'm in 7/8 scale so figures I get probably larger than what you mostly use

I sometimes cut the heads or bases off with Rotozip to exchange with other figures.

A screw or some self-hardening clay is used for patching and attaching. Acrylics for color change and coloring over repairs


I've acquired many figures this way 


I have trouble posting photos sometimes but in this short video you can see a figure that was partially repainted, cut off from his base and surrounding parts

It's a kind of resin or porcelain and he's lighting his pipe

I wish I knew what these figures are made of; they're hollow inside but just right scale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIfluPKk3nI

Dave V


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Probably those are made from polystone or polysresin. Many decoration figures are made out of that material (that is also weatherproof so many garden ornaments and gnomes are made from it).


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I frequent thrift shops, yard sales and flea markets. I always keep an eye out for figures, but surprisingly at least in this area I don't see all that many. I have occasionally picked up a few Lemax figures. I always thought there would be bunches of those out there, but just don't see all that many. It cracks me up that sometimes folks ask like $10 for a pair of Lemax figures. 

Not to hijack your thread, but I always keep an eye out for G gauge stuff. Not a whole lot out there. Again sometimes see a Bachmann Big Hauler and somebody is asking a couple hundred bucks. 


I still keep an eye out, you never know. 


Tom


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

You can also find some nice figures on Ebay, for instance in the category: Collectibles > Decorative Collectibles > Figurines > People (or just click: here ).

There are all sorts of figurines and ornaments and most will be in just way too different sizes than you are looking for. But you can find some Lemax figures (for the G scalers!) and some figures also come very close to 7/8 scale (as I believe it is about 1:13 scale and figures would be about 5 to 6 inch tall then if I'm right). So you sometimes can find suitable figures. And if there are no measurements listed and you are in doubt if the size is correct you can always mail the seller about the size. Prices vary from 0.99 cents to whatever the mad man pays...

A little expensive, but this could be a fun addition: Beans for breakfast The complete thing is 7 inch high, so the figure would be about 5,5 inch if he would stand up...


----------

